# Socionics Description: The Best ENTJ Guide Ever Written



## Yu Narukami

cyamitide said:


> ENTjs like confident and emotional women who can regulate all the personal moments for them and remove any awkwardness and hesitation, because this is how their dual ESI is: meeting an ENTj


This resonates very strongly. I have really strong, random emotional streaks, and while I try my best to not let it get in the way, I do also think that having a "confident and emotional" person to assist me in getting through those streaks would be better.


----------

